# Madison blue - pics!!!



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

He's 9 weeks old now, my adorable little pouched rat Madison blue! Xxx I'd say now he's about the size of the average rabbit or large guinea pig x



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

He is gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Such a handsome boy!!!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I think I'm in love lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

this pic will make you die x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

He has Hobbit feet!! Haha, how cool is that


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh my god! He's frickin huge! How adorable! Is he still a lazy lump? He looks so calm and relaxed, I honestly expected a GPR to be crazy and all over the place with energy. I can't find any information on this question so I figured I'd ask, if you tried to house a pouchy with a domestic Norway rat, would the pouched rat be a risk to the domestic? Based off size difference and predatory instinct? Kind of like a rat and mouse. Just curious, it seems like that could be a risky subject.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

He is crazy when he's awake! I'm uploading a video on YouTube now... Might take a while but I'll post it as soon as it's done. As for living with other rats it can be done but best to not set your heart on it. Have two seperate cages just incase. I introduced Madison to my rats straight away, they did bully him at first it took a week of intros until I could let them live together. Now they share beds, food and play together it's very cute x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

http://youtu.be/2aEuudSNtXo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow he really IS just like an over grown domestic rat haha how funny! And looks like he still has some growing to do haha you've got quite the little handful with him. Thats too funny that your little ratties picked on him. Just wait till he's full grown and they will look up at him like "wait, we really didn't mean it then" lol that white tail tip, white paws and huge ears are just too adorable. He's so sweet  I'm wicked jealous.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Aww!  It's so cute to see Sharon's little babies grow up! And now he's your baby! <3
I didn't know they could be introduced to fancy rats. Cool!


----------

